# Mounting TV to brick



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Question is should I mount the anchors in the brick or mortar? or should I just use some tapcon screws into the brick..


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

Anchor only into the mortar.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

It depends on your morter. If it is a real "sandy" type morter, the lead anchors will pul out easily. I have that trouble at my house. Drilling into the brick is a pain, but that is what I have had to do since my morter is weak.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

how about stone? I have a stone fire place that I would like to hang my tv on


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It has been several years, but if I remember correctly, I used Liquid Nails paneling adhesive. I drilled through the martar, then gooped the holes with the Liquid nails and inserted the anchor and tightened the bolt until it was secure. 47 inch TV on the fireplace. So far, it has held nicely.

Same goes for a power supply. I had to chip away the brick to insert a conduit box. The opening wasn't exactly square, but after inserting the box, and gluing the heck out of it with the LN, it was stuck like Chuck!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I ended up using a plastic anchor and screw I found at Ace. The hole in the brick was much smaller than a metal anchor would have been and more than enough strength. I could hang off it if I wanted to...

The anchor is blue with small ridges on the outside


----------

